# Would you laugh if you saw someone fall off their bike?



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

What would your natural inclination be?


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

If it looked like it really hurt I would never laugh.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Usually it goes like:

"Ohh ****"
*concerned*
"You ok mate??"
*he's fine*
"hahahaha"


----------



## Ironyinivory (Nov 23, 2013)

Honestly? Depends. If it looks really bad or who the person is... I cant be the only one who used to watch failblog and laugh.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

No, because, depending on the person, it could be a problem. My mum broke her shoulder in this way.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

No. Oh, but I would if it's a drunk person on a bike, falling into the bushes.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

no. can happen to anyone.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I have a strong aversion to people on bicycles. So yes. I would laugh. Internally.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

really depends on the severity of the crash.

if its someone going high speed and getting wrecked, no, probably not.

if its some try hard middle aged man who has no business wearing lycra just tumbling over at slow speed awkwardly, yeah I'd probably turn my head away and start laughing.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

probably offline said:


> I have a strong aversion to people on bicycles. So yes. I would laugh. Internally.


You mean people who ride on the sidewalk or anyone on a bicycle? I also hated people on bikes when I was in Japan because they all ride on the sidewalk and expect pedestrians to move out of the way (and honk their horn to get your attention). I nearly made an old lady fall over once because the sidewalk had people standing waiting for a bus and she expected me to move to their side so she could get by. I didn't and I saw her flailing about trying keep herself from falling. I don't know maybe that wasn't nice.... I was just in a pissy mood that day.

Actually, I was just using someone on a bike as an example. Could have used someone tripping and falling down.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

Nope. I don't pretend to know why, but I never find people embarrassing themselves particularly enjoyable to watch. If they were injured I'd be concerned, if not, I'd probably move on.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah.. Id laugh at first unless it was really serious. If the person was hurt, Id feel bad about it, but I know thatd still be my first response.


----------



## X23 (Nov 26, 2013)

At first I would but after having fallen numerous time, it hurts like a b**** and is embarrassing so I force myself not to laugh.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I'd probably be too absorbed with my own thoughts to laugh at something like that. I'm highly sensitive anyway so I don't really find it humorous. I have fallen a few times though and felt embarrassed.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

If it was one of my friends I'd piss myself, but if it was a stranger or an old person then no..


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Emma91 said:


> If it looked like it really hurt I would never laugh.


^this


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

They're pain in the asses to runners, but I would stop and help them up and see if they need first aid.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

komorikun said:


> *You mean people who ride on the sidewalk or anyone on a bicycle? *I also hated people on bikes when I was in Japan because they all ride on the sidewalk and expect pedestrians to move out of the way (and honk their horn to get your attention). I nearly made an old lady fall over once because the sidewalk had people standing waiting for a bus and she expected me to move to their side so she could get by. I didn't and I saw her flailing about trying keep herself from falling. I don't know maybe that wasn't nice.... I was just in a pissy mood that day.
> 
> Actually, I was just using someone on a bike as an example. Could have used someone tripping and falling down.


Anyone.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Not normally, but this was funny:

http://www.nbcchicago.com/weather/stories/Crashing-Waves-Wreak-Havoc-for-Chicago-Bikers-231596121.html

They should have expected to fall when riding in slippery conditions.



probably offline said:


> I have a strong aversion to people on bicycles. So yes. I would laugh. Internally.


Oh, and this. They usually think they own the road and never follow the rules, putting themselves and everyone else in danger.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

NomadicWonder said:


> This reminds me of yesterday =(


 It reminds me of yesterday too. My tyre slipped on a really really smoothed out bit of road around a corner. I banged my hip and it is pretty sore. :/


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Unless there was a reason for their stupidity, I would aim to help them.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Normally, no.

However.......true story.

In Driver's Education, we had 16 people sitting in two rows with simulated dashboards watching a film learning how to drive. This was 1991. Anyway, whenever we did something wrong while driving, we would get beeped to determine our score. Anyway, we were driving along behind this guy in a moped and he was just travelling along, dry road, sunny day, when all of a sudden, he fakes a fall off his moped - it was _that_ obvious, but we all got beeped/docked points for not reacting correctly. Well, in my frustration (keep in mind, this is a film projector in the dark), I blurted out "Way to go, buster!". Everybody started laughing. The instructor stopped the film and threatened to kick people out if it happened again.
The other 15 people remembered that moment for weeks. :lol We all passed!

Otherwise, if it is a legitimate accident, I would not be laughing. I have fallen off a bicycle, so I can only imagine the extra injuries when a motor is involved. That, and motorcycles scare me with the weight of them and all - I don't want to get crushed.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I would cringe and feel humiliated for them, and possibly ask if they're all right (and try to help them up, if I'm close enough). That's how I almost always react when I see somebody have an accident or do something awkward, since I know how I'd feel if I were the one in that situation. I'm the same even if it's a "funny" video I see on TV or the Internet.

If they were showing off and not heeding their surroundings, however, I might be kind of smirky about it...after I cringe and feel humiliated for them.


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

Depending on how it looked, I'd laugh. Inside. Anybody who audibly laughs at that kind of thing is typically either a low-class idiot or a genius.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't find anything amusing about painful, humiliating accidents.

If I don't like the person, then I might be happy with their misfortune, but short of that, no.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I would probably find it funny, but I'd keep it to myself.

When people are skateboarding in my vicinity and doing annoying tricks, usually in a place they're not supposed to be doing that, and usually trying to show off, nothing makes me happier than when they try a trick and fall off the skateboard in front of everyone. It almost makes me want to applaud and point and laugh.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Yes, assuming it was just a simple fall, not a major wipeout, and there were no serious injuries. Out of respect for them I wouldn't laugh where they could hear or see it though. I'm sure they're humiliated enough as it is. I would find it humorous though.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

No.It can happen to any of us.As a severely self conscious person, I might kill myself if it was me lol...

I've seen people trip over the crosswalk intersection when walking across the street in uni. I have also seen a guy run into a pole in uni. I did not care to laugh. Whenever one gets embarrassed, it makes me feel bad for him/her due the attention and laughs that they receive from the situation.#SeriousPerson.


----------



## Peme (Jul 17, 2013)

Only if it happened in a really funny way.


----------



## Common Misconception (Jun 4, 2012)

Peme said:


> Only if it happened in a really funny way.


This. 
If it was a bad fall (really painful) then I wouldn't laugh.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

No because that's not really funny :|


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

If I didn't like them.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

It depends. If the person is my sibling then yes I would, very much. 
Otherwise probably not unless they were doing something really stupid that called for a laugh. As long as they don't horribly injure themselves, well it just depends on the situation honestly.


----------



## Eurasian (Aug 25, 2013)

I've never connected with those funniest home video shows, where almost every video is someone falling over or getting hurt in some way. Not saying that watching it upsets me, but I really don't find it funny.

That being said, if I saw someone fall off a bike I wouldn't laugh. Even if I somehow did find it funny, I wouldn't want to. If I was in their position and even if it wasn't a serious fall I'd feel embarrassed, which would only get worse if some stranger laughed at me.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Maybe - depends how they fell. I'm not the most empathetic person in the world but if they fell hard and it looked like they had hurt themselves, I'd most likely feel sorry for them. If on the other hand they were swerving all over the place before finally falling down in some comical way then yes, I'd probably have a laugh to myself.


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

Depends on how hard that person crashed. If it wasn't anything serious, I'd probably chuckle. If it was something that made him bleed, I'd probably be more concerned about his well being.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

No, I'd feel embarrassed for them and help them up.


----------



## red3002 (Sep 11, 2013)

I fell off my bike this summer. I was going up a hill and I was just going so slow that I couldn't control myself.

The one lady who saw me fall off my bike gave me this terrible look as she drove by. It wasn't like she was shocked and worried, it was kind of like a "he fell off his bike what a weirdo" look. She looked like a total *****. I wish I gave her the finger. ****


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

when I was in my early twenties one of my douchey friends went face first over the handle bars and I had an instant non stop laugh attack. it was so funny I couldn't help it. later it turned out he had a broken collar bone. he was a ****head anyways so I don't really care.:b


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes I would. 

I crashed a dirt bike taking a corner to wide. I crashed into a green cable box well drunk and did a supermen on to someone driveway pavement.

You gotta laugh **** like that off. Lucky I had a full face helmet on probably saved my life it happens so quickly.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

If it was severe no


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

My initial reaction would not be to laugh. Maybe if the person fell and it wasn't severe and was in a kind of silly way then I could see myself laughing with them or something and asking if they are okay.

I remember one time I was eating a slice of pizza while riding my bike down the middle of the road in my old neighbourhood. I fell off. Luckily no one saw because I am sure they would have laughed.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

It depends on the execution and build up.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Only if I was the person who pushed them off their bike.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

If it was a conservative politician I would laugh until I was hoarse.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I dono,maybe laugh?


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

If it was a girl I'll make sure I laugh


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

i agree with AussiePea


----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)

Yes because I'm a terrible person


----------



## Beautiful Scenery (Nov 13, 2013)

No I would ask if they were okay and help that person.


----------



## My Name Here (Mar 14, 2013)

No, I would not laugh.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

I laughed before opening the thread, so the answer is...:um :rofl (as long as they weren't hurt)


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> Usually it goes like:
> 
> "Ohh ****"
> *concerned*
> ...


omg lol


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

It depends on the severity of the fall. I've taken my share of bike spills that i think i could laugh at.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

No way. I'd be concerned about them.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Maybe, its all in the delivery.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I hope not, but certainly not in their line of sight; I wouldn't want to feed their feeling of embarrassment.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd laugh if the OP fell off her bike.

Then I'd help her up. That is, if I could overcome my hysteria.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Naw.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

I have before but I was pretty high


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

If I was in a "funny mood" yes. Laughter is a gut reaction for me. If not, maybe a bit concerned if it seemed particularly painful, i.e. the bike flipped over onto the person, the person was struggling to get up, or it occurred in the middle of a busy street. I might run over to help them if no one else is looking.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

true story.

well, I would find it very hard NOT to laugh at this falling off a bike.

So one summer time, I was walking along the road, and there was a kid with all the safety stuff on, coming towards me on a bike.
A line pf parked cars he was passing....and would you guess. the car door opened right at the wrong time.
The kid ( who was about 8 or 9) clattered into the door , fell off, and started howling.

what made it funny, was that it was a very young kid that opens the door that caused that accident, and that Little kid looked totally puzzled. The woman looks terrified, but luckily the kid was OK....he zoomed of on the bike after about 5 minutes.

So yes...I had a hard time not laughing. I only kind of laughed later....not right at that time.. But I did stop to see that the kid was OK..( he was)


----------



## konqz (Jan 7, 2014)

No -- however I ride a bike all the time so I know how embarrassing it can be.


----------

